# Mac vs. PC



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

There have probably a couple of these in the past but wth...
Imma PC, i was just asking cuz i might be getting a beta
of Windows 7 (before it comes out) but i might also be
getting a mac...
VOTE NAO!


----------



## Princess (May 24, 2009)

I'm a PC


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 24, 2009)

You need a both option.
I like both.


----------



## Pear (May 24, 2009)

I'm a PC. 
PC pros: Used universally, allows for more in depth customization,
PC cons: Prone to viruses and crashing

Mac pros: User friendly, secure against viruses, doesn't crash
Mac cons: Compatible with less applications and devices, not as much customization options

I don't know much about Linnux.


----------



## Conor (May 24, 2009)

PC.
Never used a Mac though.


----------



## Resonate (May 24, 2009)

I've been Using PC's all my life.  The mac seems so foreign to me though...so I guess I'll go with a PC.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> You need a both option.
> I like both.


well im not buying both...
this is a poll to help me decide which im getting 
thats why there isnt a both option!


----------



## watercat8 (May 24, 2009)

I'm a PC and a Mac. XD PCs are easer to use but macs are better for things like editing music. I use a PC more often though.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 24, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You put a neither option though.

But, PC I guess.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

6-1 damn, looks like no one likes mac xD


----------



## Pear (May 24, 2009)

What will you use your computer for?
If it's for video editing an going online, get a Mac. For gaming and serious program creation get a PC.
Is it a laptop or a desktop?


----------



## kalinn (May 24, 2009)

i have a pc.. 
but our school has macs, and i like them alot more. 
the only prob is, is that alot of the applications and stuff arent made for macs yet.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> What will you use your computer for?
> If it's for video editing an going online, get a Mac. For gaming and serious program creation get a PC.
> Is it a laptop or a desktop?


desktop...i do very little editing cept for some beats, but i get along just fine on my PC...i go online a LOT and i do gaming so i guess PC would b better....


----------



## Resonate (May 24, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> 6-0 damn, looks like no one likes mac xD


Just wait until Tyeforce sees this thread.  =p


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know -___-*
hopefully he wont go crazy...


----------



## Pear (May 24, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since it's a desktop I'd go for a PC.
But if you change your mind and get a laptop, get a Mac. Everyone I know who's ever had a PC laptop (including me) has had problems with it.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wont there b a compatibility problem between them though?


----------



## Ricano (May 24, 2009)

PC


----------



## Pear (May 24, 2009)

Good point. Either get a Mac and a Mac or a PC and a PC.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 24, 2009)

PC.

I was going to get a Macbook Pro for Christmas until my grandpa's friend who uses both Mac and PC said they aren't really that great if you play games. He also said that they aren't really all their cracked up to be since they have to come out with new things each year to keep selling computers. He's the manager at Best Buy and a computer wiz so he knows what hes talking about.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> PC.
> 
> I was going to get a Macbook Pro for Christmas until my grandpa's friend who uses both Mac and PC said they aren't really that great if you play games. He also said that they aren't really all their cracked up to be since they have to come out with new things each year to keep selling computers. He's the manager at Best Buy and a computer wiz so he knows what hes talking about.


k, guess ill try out the beta for windows 7 then


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Good point. Either get a Mac and a Mac or a PC and a PC.


but for the laptop i might get a dell adamo...ppl are saying that it might b freaking awesome so we'll wait and see....


----------



## robo.samurai (May 24, 2009)

PC
<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/Id_kGL3M5Cg'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/Id_kGL3M5Cg' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## kalinn (May 24, 2009)

you should get that touch screen laptop thingy 

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> 





thats freakin sweeettt</div>


----------



## kalinn (May 24, 2009)

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uh oh.. 
tyeforce is looking at this... 
lolol xD


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

I bet most of the PC people haven't even used a Mac before. >_>


----------



## Draco Roar (May 24, 2009)

I'ma PC!
Das rite!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I bet most of the PC people haven't even used a Mac before. >_>


I have at school.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you don't like them, why?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I bet most of the PC people haven't even used a Mac before. >_>


my sis has a Mac...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 24, 2009)

I'm a PC.

I hate Macs.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it's awesome, no?


----------



## Miranda (May 24, 2009)

I've never used a mac, I never really had a need to use one. So I don't really have anything bad to say about them.


----------



## fitzy (May 24, 2009)

PC for me


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> I'm a PC.
> 
> I hate Macs.


Why do you hate them? Have you ever used one?


----------



## Rawburt (May 24, 2009)

I always used PCs, they have worked very well for me. =)


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and I hate practically the whole interface.


----------



## -C*- (May 24, 2009)

Hah.

Macs.

That's a good joke.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just have to get used to it. It took me awhile to get used to it, too, because I had used Windows my whole life. But now I love it, and I can't stand using Windows.


----------



## beehdaubs (May 24, 2009)

I would choose PC if I were you.  

And before you say anything Tye, yes, I have used a Mac before.  Overall, they are more expensive, and can't run any windows programs (games, etc) unless windows is installed, thereby losing even more money D:


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> I would choose PC if I were you.
> 
> And before you say anything Tye, yes, I have used a Mac before.  Overall, they are more expensive, and can't run any windows programs (games, etc) unless windows is installed, thereby losing even more money D:


They're more expensive because they're better... And you _can_ run Windows programs on Mac without emulating Windows. It's called Darwine.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better? Now that's a laugh. They're more like expensive paperweights designed to suck the money out of people.


----------



## beehdaubs (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Games included?

And I don't personally think Macs are better than PC.  Apple just likes to overprice everything.  I have seen very good MP3s that have more features than iPods cost less, and I don't see the point of giving money for a tuned down version of something else.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, my MacBook Pro's definitely a paperweight when it can outrun pretty much any Windows computer. Your baseless insults aren't proving anything.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about games, but I don't care. I'm strictly a console gamer. Now, if you're a hardcore computer gamer, that's the only understandable reason to like Windows better, and I'd agree with you. That's not Mac's fault, though. The game developers are just more concerned about the majority, so they either release Mac versions a lot later, or just don't release a Mac version at all.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

Macs are way over priced. Argument over.


----------



## beehdaubs (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya, I can't argue with you there 
Macs do have their benefits though...if only that damn price would go down :O


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that mean that you admit the 360 and PS3 are better than the Wii?

Just because they cost more doesn't just make them better.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh...i guess i like my comp more


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. Macs are priced as expensive as they are because they have a ton of applications and features included that Windows computers lack.


----------



## Pear (May 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 360 and PS3 are better.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^this.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please, name these applications and features. Sorry if you already did this, haven't finished reading the whole thread yet.

@pear40 yes, they are, but that's not the point =p


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Piranha325 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When did I say I dislike them?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

oh *censored.3.0*, Tye has been posting for a while now...this cant b good <_<


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's something to read: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Why_are_Apple_Macs_so_expensive

And as for the applications and features...there are too many to name. You can Google it if you're so interested. Maybe you should go out and try a Mac sometime.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> oh *censored.3.0*, Tye has been posting for a while now...this cant b good <_<


No, I got a phone call from a friend who doesn't shut up, so I was on the reply page for awhile. =P


----------



## Pear (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a biased review. At the end he said "But the mainly thing they are expensive because of there awesome operating system and the outside case and of course the stuff that they put in to it. "
That's an opinion, not a fact.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it is awesome... Better than any Windows OS I've ever used.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god that review was horribly written. 

Plus, it was basically saying that macs are for people that don't know what they're doing, and if you know how to use a computer you can get more advanced stuff for a PC and save money.


----------



## coffeebean! (May 24, 2009)

PC.

Macs annoy me.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 24, 2009)

Never used a mac can't say.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lawl i no what thats like...


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2009)

The only difference is PC are a gaming system and Macs are not. But the only Windows operating system which sucks on games is Vista. But I never play PC so it doesn't matter. But I'm a both.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 24, 2009)

Mac, but I might get a PC laptop, but my main desktop is a Mac. 

@ Hobo: that's not true, there are still games that come out for mac also. Mac can also run windows programs too if you have the right software installed.


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Mac, but I might get a PC laptop, but my main desktop is a Mac.
> 
> @ Hobo: that's not true, there are still games that come out for mac also. Mac can also run windows programs too if you have the right software installed.


Well, I don't follow Mac games.


----------



## beehdaubs (May 24, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> The only difference is PC are a gaming system and Macs are not. But the only Windows operating system which sucks on games is Vista. But I never play PC so it doesn't matter. But I'm a both.


Vista most definitely does not suck for gaming, heck, I use Vista for my gaming.


----------



## ACfan192 (May 24, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a mac. I don't understand how ignorant some of you are, "o lawd "mac" wut a joek loL!". 
Now for what I have quoted:

They're more expensive, yes. But you most definitely get what you paid for. Can't run any windows programs? CrossOver/Darwine. CrossOver Games works amazingly well, I've ran tons of Steam games with the highest settings on my friends Macbook [newest gen]. Yep, just a regular Macbook. Not Pro. Not to mention for just about every Whendoze program you list, I'd bet you I could find a mac alternative for. 

"Apple likes to overprice everything". Mhm, sure. Welcome to the world. Show me one company that doesn't like money. Not greed, it's necessary. You've seen very good MP3 [players, I assume?] that have more features than iPods? I'm positive you have, even I have. Yet, I'm still happy with my iPod Touch. Find me the following:

A touchscreen multimedia player
The ability to do the following: [Do note that some of the below will be released with iPhoneOS 3.0]
Copy/Paste Text and Images
Find ANYTHING on your iPod via Spotlight
Listen to music [well, duh.]
A simplistic yet stylish design
A landscape keyboard for tons of apps
Stereo Bluetooth A2DP audio
Shake to shuffle music

Applications:
Millions of applications available via App Store
Voice memo application
Notes application
Internet access [WiFi]
Calculator 
Clock
Maps
Mail
YouTube


K, THX, AND BAI.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get that from Shadow?


----------



## ACfan192 (May 24, 2009)

In fact, I did get it from Shadow. Over AIM not to long ago.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> In fact, I did get it from Shadow. Over AIM not to long ago.


I got it from him over iChat just recently, too. XD


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 24, 2009)

pc's will be cheaper.


----------



## ACfan192 (May 24, 2009)

What an excuse. Getting a job should actually help with that, you know.


----------



## Pear (May 24, 2009)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> What an excuse. Getting a job should actually help with that, you know.


Not always, and if I worked it would be considered child labor.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> What an excuse. Getting a job should actually help with that, you know.


You still never gave a good reason to get a mac. You just said "Oh, yeah it's more expensive but it's better you can run windows stuff!" 

Why would I get a mac if I can do the exact same thing on a windows computer for much less?


----------



## Phoenix Days (May 24, 2009)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> What an excuse. Getting a job should actually help with that, you know.


hello? im twelve. do i look like i have $1500 from babysitting?


----------



## fullofmyself (May 24, 2009)

PC

Why pay more than you need to?


----------



## ACfan192 (May 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> ACfan192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was simply replying to your reasoning of why macs aren't as good.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 24, 2009)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, by not answering it.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, what? I was saying that they cost too much, not the games... and if anything, you proved me right. You do the same things, but have to pay a ton more.


----------



## lilypad (May 24, 2009)

Mac. I have used a PC (dell desktop) for the last 5 years. I got fed up with the crashing, viruses, and just generally being sooo slow on the internet so I decided I would save up for a macbook. I have now had a macbook for a year and I am SO happy I switched to mac. Yes they are more expensive but compared to the dell it runs so much better so it's worth the money. Plus I don't think they are that incredibly expensive .. I got mine for $999 and I remember when I was looking at dell laptops they would start out at a low price but by the time you added everything you need to the computer it was a much higher price. 

So I would say get a mac ... but it's still up to you.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 24, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> Mac. I have used a PC (dell desktop) for the last 5 years. I got fed up with the crashing, viruses, and just generally being sooo slow on the internet so I decided I would save up for a macbook. I have now had a macbook for a year and I am SO happy I switched to mac. Yes they are more expensive but compared to the dell it runs so much better so it's worth the money. Plus I don't think they are that incredibly expensive .. I got mine for $999 and I remember when I was looking at dell laptops they would start out at a low price but by the time you added everything you need to the computer it was a much higher price.
> 
> So I would say get a mac ... but it's still up to you.


What? Fail.

All computers come with anti-virus programs on them.

They only crash and get viruses if you're a ******. Also, the internet has nothing to do with the computer unless you have viruses.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 24, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> Mac. I have used a PC (dell desktop) for the last 5 years. I got fed up with the crashing, viruses, and just generally being sooo slow on the internet so I decided I would save up for a macbook. I have now had a macbook for a year and I am SO happy I switched to mac. Yes they are more expensive but compared to the dell it runs so much better so it's worth the money. Plus I don't think they are that incredibly expensive .. I got mine for $999 and I remember when I was looking at dell laptops they would start out at a low price but by the time you added everything you need to the computer it was a much higher price.
> 
> So I would say get a mac ... but it's still up to you.


you obviously havent seen the adamo yet 
<small><small>even though its way overpriced</small></small>


----------



## ACfan192 (May 24, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloatware AV's, sure. Not to mention most AV's can't do jack *censored.2.0*.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 24, 2009)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really are an idiot. When did you have a PC? When you were five?


----------



## ACfan192 (May 24, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> ACfan192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I was five? No, actually, this is my first year using a Mac. Hell, when I first joined TBT I was a PC.


----------



## lilypad (May 24, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We had virus protection on it and it was one of the best kind of virus protection you can get because my dad called a tech company about it. Yet, our computer is still soooo slow and gets tons of viruses. In fact, my dad ran a virus check today and the program had to delete over 10,000 files that came from the internet, etc. 

And I am sorry you think my post was a fail? I am not going to argue which is better I said he could choose whatever he wanted I was just giving my own personal experience with my mac. I am not into all that computer programing and stuff so I would not know about all these games and programs people are talking about.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 24, 2009)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You still don't have any real proof as to why Macs are better.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 24, 2009)

lilypad said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it obviously wasn't the best.

*facepalm*

People need to learn how to use computers.


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 24, 2009)

PC.

Mac's are weird.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> lilypad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had PCs with no viruses at all crash on me. A lot.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Goaliegal49 said:
			
		

> PC.
> 
> Mac's are weird.


So you don't like it because it's "weird"? If you used Macs your whole life and suddenly switched to Windows, it'd be weird for you, too. You have to get use to it. Fortunately Macs are incredibly easy to get used to.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 24, 2009)

I don't see how Mac's are "prone" to viruses. The ones at my school got viruses before and we couldn't use them for about a week or so.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then they were registry errors, thus being a ****** when using one.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 24, 2009)

All three of my PC's have never crashed. Hell, I've had PC's all my life, not one has crashed on me.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I'm not dumb. I know how to use computers. *censored.3.0*ing Movie Maker and Adobe Premier ALWAYS crash and freeze at school. I've _never_ had an application crash on my Mac.


----------



## gordobordo (May 24, 2009)

pc all the way!!.......1 button mouse sucks


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

gordobordo said:
			
		

> pc all the way!!.......1 button mouse sucks


-_-;

The Mighty Mouse DOES have two buttons. It senses which side you click. And if you don't like that, then you can always use a different mouse. Macs DO have right click.


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2009)

Guys, I know Macintosh is awesome. But look at it. I can go to my friends house and get a Macintosh CD for Windows only and transform it to a PC to a Mac.  But PC is like a gaming system. Macs are also good for games but half of them are PC and Vista only. But you can get games that I shall not list that don't lag bad ass. But you'll need to change your settings and other crap.


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> gordobordo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at my school they don't. You can't even copy anything or paste it or else you do CTRL C and CTRL P.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to change the mouse preferences. VERY easy.


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck yeah it seems for you. I'm not a Apple freak.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> I can go to my friends house and get a Macintosh CD for Windows only and transform it to a PC to a Mac.


Um...it doesn't work that way.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All you do is go to System Preferences, and everything's right in front of you. It's A LOT easier than Window's preferences.


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm. There are special CD's only for the PC. I'm not even talking about the ones for Macintosh.


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, Tyeforce PC is more easier. All you do is this.

1. Go to 'start'
2. Go to control panel.
3. Click on 'Mouse'.
4. Do whatever you want.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, but you can't just install Mac OS X on Windows with an installation disc.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.

System Preferences > Keyboard & Mouse


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

God dammit this argument is stupid.

Macs cost more and are shiny/for people that don't know a ton about computers

windows are more for customizing/gaming.

And lol at saying programs freezing is windows fault.


----------



## Gabby (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Goaliegal49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop getting so pissed off at others opinion. So she thinks mac is weird. Big *censored.3.0*ing deal.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 24, 2009)

Gabby said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> God dammit this argument is stupid.
> 
> Macs cost more and are shiny/for people that don't know a ton about computers
> 
> ...


I know a lot about computers, but I chose Mac. If you use one, you'll end up loving it... And you can customize it just as much as Windows.

And it _is_ Windows' fault in most cases that have happened to me.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it's totally is window's fault when a program not made by Microsoft crashes.

And no, I'll hate it because I use my PC for gaming.  A lot.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Windows Movie Maker wasn't made by Microsoft? I never knew that. Interesting.

And that's the only valid reason I can understand for you not liking Mac. I'm not a computer gamer, so that doesn't concern me.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot how much more they cost, that's another valid reason.

And I've never had any problems with Windows movie maker... ever. Dunno what you're doing wrong.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 24, 2009)

Move Maker never crashes for me. Nothing really lags or crashes on my HP Pavilion, though. Nor do they crash on my 2 year old laptop or 6 year old desktop.

I don't use PC's for gaming, just regular stuff that I would on a Mac, though I do enjoy a few games now and then that Mac's can't use.

Mac's DO get viruses. 15 out of the 33 or so at my school got viruses so we couldn't use them for a week or so.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want a cheap computer...go ahead.

And I don't do anything wrong. It just crashes and freezes. All. The. Time.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never happens to me...

And yes, I would rather pay less for a computer that can do teh same stuff/more.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You spelled 'the' wrong.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shush. I'm playing l4d, no time to fix typos.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT?

THERE IS ALWAYS TIME TO FIX TYPOS!


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT WHEN YOU'RE BEING ATTACKED BY HORDES OF ZOMBIES.


----------



## -C*- (May 24, 2009)

"Baww, PCs have viruses, bawwww"

You have to be an idiot to be susceptible to viruses.

Then again, most Mac users...

I see the connection!

It is incredibly easy to avoid viruses.  I've gone years without a single one.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 24, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


orly??


----------



## Gnome (May 24, 2009)

PC WINS. End of discussion.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 24, 2009)

One of my friends at school always says:

"The reason macs don't get viruses is because they don't have anything worth stealing" 

or something like that


----------



## ACfan192 (May 25, 2009)

They don't have anything worth stealing?
ORLY?
Say you were to make a Trojan for a Mac:
Hello Music Industry
Hello Movie Industry
Hello Design Industry

Macs are for people who don't know much about computers? Sorry, I know a ****load about computers yet I use a Mac.


----------



## -Aaron (May 25, 2009)

-C*- said:
			
		

> "Baww, PCs have viruses, bawwww"
> 
> You have to be an idiot to be susceptible to viruses.
> 
> ...


This is why I love you.

@Matty: If you're gonna use it for gaming, go PC. If not, go Mac.

@Tye: Cost does not always mean good quality.


----------



## djman900 (May 25, 2009)

p.c


----------



## daveyp1997 (May 25, 2009)

ima pc and you cant hurt mw


----------



## Pear (May 25, 2009)

Does anyone have Linnux?


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look, Stop trying to get people to get into Mac. It's starting to annoy me.


----------



## ACfan192 (May 25, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Does anyone have Linnux?


I have a partition of customized Ubuntu, so yes.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 25, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All you Windows fanboys are annoying me. >_>


----------



## fullofmyself (May 25, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are just as much, if not more, of a Mac fanboy than we are Windows fanboys.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 25, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, and for good reason. ^_^


----------



## fullofmyself (May 25, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And most of us are PC fanboys because we are mostly gamers.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 25, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a fanboy, I just like to play my games god dammit.

And I would rather not pay more than what I have to.


----------



## ACfan192 (May 25, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a Mac fanboy and I game 24/7.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 25, 2009)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PC games?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 25, 2009)

OK guys....
srry Tye, im getting the Windows 7 beta installed pretty soon (dunno when)...
I do game on my PC and since mine is "custom", i picked all the best parts i could find
for much cheaper than a Mac, thanks for the advice, I'm sticking to PC!!!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 25, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> OK guys....
> srry Tye, im getting the Windows 7 beta installed pretty soon (dunno when)...
> I do game on my PC and since mine is "custom", i picked all the best parts i could find
> for much cheaper than a Mac, thanks for the advice, I'm sticking to PC!!!


Yayz.  :gyroiddance:


----------



## cornymikey (May 25, 2009)

I'm 13, and I'm a PC!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 25, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct. And I don't blame you for that.


----------



## Sab (May 25, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its called duo booting


----------



## Tyeforce (May 25, 2009)

Sab said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, or that. But they don't want OS X. >_>


----------



## Rawburt (May 25, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> OK guys....
> srry Tye, im getting the Windows 7 beta installed pretty soon (dunno when)...
> I do game on my PC and since mine is "custom", i picked all the best parts i could find
> for much cheaper than a Mac, thanks for the advice, I'm sticking to PC!!!


Enjoy it man.


----------



## reedstr16 (May 25, 2009)

i am a mac, they are awesome!


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 25, 2009)

Microsoft and Bill Gates Suck. Steve Jobs and Apple do not. End of story.


----------



## SteelArchie (May 25, 2009)

macs are okay for movie making, but then again you can get that on pc too.
PC really rules in gaming.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 25, 2009)

I'm a Mac, always have been since I was old enough to use a computer (around three) and I am twelve.


----------



## ACfan192 (May 25, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> ACfan192 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All Steam games = PC.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2009)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can run Steam on Mac, you know...


----------



## ACfan192 (May 26, 2009)

Via CrossOver, you know. Steam doesn't have a .app, nor do any of the games.


----------



## KingofHearts (May 26, 2009)

I'm a PC


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2009)

PC


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 26, 2009)

PC.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (May 26, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Microsoft and Bill Gates Suck. Steve Jobs and Apple do not. End of story.


oh OK, then i guess ill get a Mac


----------



## Niall (May 26, 2009)

Pc


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2009)

ACfan192 said:
			
		

> Via CrossOver, you know. Steam doesn't have a .app, nor do any of the games.


Yes, I know.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 26, 2009)

MattyofAlbion said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, because charging $1,600 for a computer that crashed daily and half the time didn't even work in the 80's makes you sooo cool.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> MattyofAlbion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I've _never_ had a Mac crash on me, nor have I ever heard of it happening to anyone else. You don't know what you're talking about, Windows boy.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 26, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, because you have had a mac in the 80s...

lrn2read


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I read it wrong. I thought the 80s part was only referring to the "not working half of the time". But all computers sucked back then.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 26, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but Macs were still better then, they never got viruses, and it is still rare for a Mac virus.


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your banned from this topic tye.

and the game board


----------



## Tyeforce (May 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might work...if you were a mod.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 26, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're an idiot. There really weren't many viruses back then. Also, how could it be better when it costed  $1,600 and crashed daily. Your logic lacks logic.

You're just an annoying mac fanboy that knows nothing about computers.


----------



## Horus (May 26, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unfortunately the admins/mods are stupid


----------



## chubsterr (May 26, 2009)

Im a pc.

I wouldnt mind a mac though they are virus free, but not too good for my gaming.


----------



## (::[Spork]::) (May 27, 2009)

I'm a PC, I'm loyal =P


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 27, 2009)

fullofmyself said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe it is _your_ logic that lacks logic.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 27, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/3CrQjfgvqJQ'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/3CrQjfgvqJQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

I'mma get attacked for this.... Ah well.


----------



## fullofmyself (May 27, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> fullofmyself said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is it my logic?

I actually know a thing or do about computer, you on the other hand do obviously do not.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 27, 2009)

Piranha325 said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/3CrQjfgvqJQ'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/3CrQjfgvqJQ' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


Most of this is not true.


----------



## ACfan192 (May 27, 2009)

The video you posted is simply the dumbest thing I've ever seen.

First of all, that's an old Mac.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 27, 2009)

LOL, and he is talking about Genie! LOL


----------



## shes_a_gamer (May 28, 2009)

I use to be a PC til last year I brought a Macbook b/c of my refusal to deal with Window Vista. It was easy figuring things about, I love the graphics the easy drag and drop for everything, no viruses, firewall built inside. I have happily converted...  Not only that you can get Windows OS installed on your Mac and various programs like Microsoft Office. 

I bet if Mac's was affordable for everyone PC's  would be non existent..


----------



## Rene (May 28, 2009)

i hate mac vs pc topics,
sigh ..


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (May 28, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> i hate mac vs pc topics,
> sigh ..


Lol then why post. xD


----------



## TomNook2085 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yay Macs


----------



## ChrisTheRandomGuy (Jun 1, 2009)

im a pc for sure,macs are too different for me,


----------

